

Kanoa – Wireless bluetooth earbuds - pragone
https://www.getkanoa.com/

======
746F7475
While these seem cool the 4-6 hours really kills it to me. I guess it's long
enough if you are just using them while working out, but I want to just have
one set of headphones/earbuds while I'm on the move and my current ones have 4
hours of play time and I feel like I need to constantly be charging them. I
want something on the 8-10 hour range

